# 6 Nations 2017



## Val (Jan 23, 2017)

Well, it's just around the corner and lots of players eager to impress especially with a Lions tour to NZ this summer.

Very excited about this year, tough start at home to Ireland especially with Munster and Leinster playing outstandingly well and will produce the lions share of players for the Ireland side but Scotland have confidence after both Glasgow and Edinburgh doing well in europe added to a decent autumn series. We are due to give Wales a hiding at some point, maybe this will be our year to put that Indian sign to rest :rofl:

Anyway, lots of rugby ahead and I for 1 am looking forward to it. I'll be at all Scotlands fixtures this year


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 23, 2017)

Pretty sure I'm up for the Ireland game (at least) this year, definitely get that pint in this year :cheers:

Looking forward to it this year, hopefully the Scottish lads can keep up the good form for the 6N and also maybe get a few more in the Lions party........


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 23, 2017)

England will take some beating with their current form.


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			England will take some beating with their current form.
		
Click to expand...

I fancy injuries may have a bearing on their form. They are missing some influential men this year


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2017)

I fancy the Irish for this one. Too many in form players.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2017)

Val said:



			I fancy injuries may have a bearing on their form. They are missing some influential men this year
		
Click to expand...

Yep missing the Vunipola's will hurt England and also Robshaw 

Itodje will drop into the back row - but no idea if they will go with Hughes at 8 - he has dropped off over the last couple of months. No idea of Harrison or Williams can play there 

The good news is Watson and Nowell back


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep missing the Vunipola's will hurt England and also Robshaw 

Itodje will drop into the back row - but no idea if they will go with Hughes at 8 - he has dropped off over the last couple of months. No idea of Harrison or Williams can play there 

The good news is Watson and Nowell back
		
Click to expand...

Hartley also has a lack of game time too so if Jones sticks by him he'll need to front up big time. England seem to have more negatives than positives just now and that tends to galvanise a team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2017)

Val said:



			Hartley also has a lack of game time too so if Jones sticks by him he'll need to front up big time. England seem to have more negatives than positives just now and that tends to galvanise a team.
		
Click to expand...

Would hope that Hartley won't be in the team - George is the better player for me. And then Launchbury or Itodje as skipper


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			I fancy the Irish for this one. Too many in form players.
		
Click to expand...

Very difficult to argue with that. I think they'll also supply a significant portion of the Lions squad as well


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2017)

Really is one of the potentially tightest 6 Nations in recent times. Would be surprised if there was a Grand Slam won. Can actually see Wales struggling to keep up this year. Most of the other teams have moved forward bit Wales do not seem to have taken the same steps. 

Would really love to see a winner takes all match away in Ireland with England also playing to take NZ unbeaten run record.

As for England injuries, to some extent, it may help. Having to move Otoje to the flank means that the in form Launchbury and Kruis can go in the second row. Could see Jones taking a punt on Genge at loose head. He has stood out in our awful Tigers team. 8 is more of a struggle, hard to replace Billy. Can see Nowell and May starting with Watson covering wing and 15

Still the best sporting tournament by a mile for me and makes for one of my favourite times of the year.


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2017)

lets hope its not spoiled by the new high tackle laws and some some ridiculous red cards


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2017)

fundy said:



			lets hope its not spoiled by the new high tackle laws and some some ridiculous red cards
		
Click to expand...

Think they might as the referees treat it as a hot potato. Hoping common sense and video technology gets the right result and it's 15 v 15 and a proper spectacle


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 3, 2017)

Tough opener for Scotland, hope the crowd get right behind the team from the off.
I think all the overhyped noise and fireworks before KO have a negative effect. It tends to go quiet once the ref blows to start.

Ireland look like favourites to me


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2017)

One for rugby aficionados. What has happened to France? Any sign of a French resurgence? Rugby is a stronger sport for having a decent French team, even though we all love beating them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Tough opener for Scotland, hope the crowd get right behind the team from the off.
I think all the overhyped noise and fireworks before KO have a negative effect. It tends to go quiet once the ref blows to start.

Ireland look like favourites to me
		
Click to expand...

I've been to Murrayfield for a few Autumn internationals, I'm English. I think the fireworks and Flower of Scotland are spectacular. If you are not up for a match after that then I don't know what can lift you.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 3, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've been to Murrayfield for a few Autumn internationals, I'm English. I think the fireworks and Flower of Scotland are spectacular. If you are not up for a match after that then I don't know what can lift you.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, but at the last two live matches I was at it went very quiet after KO.
Mind you against Wales, Scotland did not touch the ball for the first 5-10 mins.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 3, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One for rugby aficionados. What has happened to France? Any sign of a French resurgence? Rugby is a stronger sport for having a decent French team, even though we all love beating them.
		
Click to expand...

Like Scottish and English fitba.......too many foreign players in their leagues.


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One for rugby aficionados. What has happened to France? Any sign of a French resurgence? Rugby is a stronger sport for having a decent French team, even though we all love beating them.
		
Click to expand...

They are very hot and cold, great on their day but very hit and miss. I fancy they'll be easily beaten on opening day.


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Agree, but at the last two live matches I was at it went very quiet after KO.
Mind you against Wales, Scotland did not touch the ball for the first 5-10 mins.
		
Click to expand...

A while ago was it? The library has been a bit more lively the last 12 months.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 3, 2017)

Val said:



			A while ago was it? The library has been a bit more lively the last 12 months.
		
Click to expand...

5-6 years v Wales and when they lost to Italy in the last minute...2-3 years.


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			5-6 years v Wales and when they lost to Italy in the last minute...2-3 years.
		
Click to expand...

2 years ago against Italy, I was at that game. Very bright start and blew it at the end, hellish.

The Murrayfield crowd is getting better but after winning the very last 5 nations it's been a steady decline in Scottish rugby but hopefully this crop bring their undoubted talent to the table this tournament and in turn help raise the volume at the library.

Really looking forward to tomorrow's game, very tough gig against Ireland but if we play to our full potential I firmly believe we could produce a shock win.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 3, 2017)

I can't see past England or Ireland for the ultimate win. Anyone who takes Italy lightly will be bitten hard.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 3, 2017)

Val said:



			2 years ago against Italy, I was at that game. Very bright start and blew it at the end, hellish.

The Murrayfield crowd is getting better but after winning the very last 5 nations it's been a steady decline in Scottish rugby but hopefully this crop bring their undoubted talent to the table this tournament and in turn help raise the volume at the library.

Really looking forward to tomorrow's game, very tough gig against Ireland but if we play to our full potential I firmly believe we could produce a shock win.
		
Click to expand...

I was sitting with a friendly group of Italians and in the final minute, when the Scots cleared their scoreline and some numpty kicked into touch I told the tearful guy next to me. 'don't worry you will win'

Both he and my wee grandson looked at me as if I was totally mad. One minute later they look at at me as if I was the Messiah.


----------



## IanM (Feb 3, 2017)

As an Englishman living in Wales, it's enough to put me off rugby.

Wales win - they go bananas for months!  Wales lose - they are as miserable as sin for months.  When its the England game, the "Months bit" is replaced by "for the rest of the year!"

In England, in rugby zones it makes or breaks the weekend!  In other parts of England, they don't even know its on!


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 3, 2017)

Ireland are the value bet this year.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fancy Scotland to beat Ireland tomorrow. The Scottish players are full of confidence and Ireland are going to miss Sexton pulling the strings. Going to be a tight game but I can see Scotland by 3. 

If the Scottish crowd cannot get fired up tomorrow, they never will. 2 club sides riding high and Ireland bring an atmosphere with them. Would love to be there.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 3, 2017)

I think the problem with Scotland is their strength in depth. They have a very good 15, maybe even 16 or 17, but with 60 mins on the clock they do not have the strength on their bench that the likes of England and Ireland have.

With regards to France.......who knows.........?? They are a team that if they turn up and play are almost unplayable, but when they don't they are terrible, although I have not heard of many of their players this tournament, but like others have said they struggle with too many foreign players in their leagues.

I may be biased, but I fancy England to win the 6 Nations (Grand Slam maybe not), and I genuinely think Scotland will be contesting top 3 along with Ireland.

Wales and Italy to be the remaining 4th and 5th places in my eyes, as Wales seem to have a very ageing squad.

Who knows though, and very excited for kick off tomorrow!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2017)

Val said:



			2 years ago against Italy, I was at that game. Very bright start and blew it at the end, hellish.

The Murrayfield crowd is getting better but after winning the very last 5 nations it's been a steady decline in Scottish rugby but hopefully this crop bring their undoubted talent to the table this tournament and in turn help raise the volume at the library.

Really looking forward to tomorrow's game, very tough gig against Ireland but if we play to our full potential I firmly believe we could produce a shock win.
		
Click to expand...

I was a regular at Murrayfield from 1976 to 1984 - almost every game - under the scoreboard - with my last game being the Jim Calder try Grand Slam match.  The atmosphere was always brilliant.  

Never been to the 'new' Murrayfield as I moved south in 1984 and never got back up.  Was just yesterday feeling a wee bit excited about our prospects for the coming 6 nations and quite fancying seeing if I can get tickets for one of the games.  If not - then next year I'm thinking it's a definite.


----------



## drewster (Feb 3, 2017)

Three home wins this weekend. England will just be too good for France, the Scottish fans seem to be playing the we're the underdogs,we might pull off a shock cards but in the changing room i expect them to be quietly confident. No Sexton is massive in that game. IF and it's a  big if the Italy that beat SA turn up then Wales are in for a really tough time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2017)

drewster said:



			Three home wins this weekend. England will just be too good for France, the Scottish fans seem to be playing the we're the underdogs,we might pull off a shock cards but in the changing room i expect them to be quietly confident. No Sexton is massive in that game. IF and it's a  big if the Italy that beat SA turn up then Wales are in for a really tough time.
		
Click to expand...

I'll go with three home wins too. I think Italy will be a problem for Wales for an hour or so but I think there is too much talent in that side to be tested in the last twenty when it opens up. England will be too good for France by a good 7-10 point margin


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2017)

drewster said:



			Three home wins this weekend. England will just be too good for France, the Scottish fans seem to be playing the we're the underdogs,we might pull off a shock cards but in the changing room i expect them to be quietly confident. No Sexton is massive in that game. IF and it's a  big if the Italy that beat SA turn up then Wales are in for a really tough time.
		
Click to expand...

I'm quietly confident but I'm not daft, Ireland are a tough side but I do believe we have the players that could unlock them. A lot will hinge on how well we start, start well and we'll have a very good chance.

Can't wait, liquid brunch and into it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 4, 2017)

Good to see Radio 4 getting into the spirit...........'Scotland gets things underway, but all eyes will be on England'


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was a regular at Murrayfield from 1976 to 1984 - almost every game - under the scoreboard - with my last game being the Jim Calder try Grand Slam match.  The atmosphere was always brilliant.  

Never been to the 'new' Murrayfield as I moved south in 1984 and never got back up.  Was just yesterday feeling a wee bit excited about our prospects for the coming 6 nations and quite fancying seeing if I can get tickets for one of the games.  If not - then next year I'm thinking it's a definite.
		
Click to expand...

Try going to an Autumn international. I've been to a few. Tickets are cheaper, atmosphere is excellent and you get to see the top southern hemisphere teams. I suspect the fan edge is not there that you get with the six nations but they are still top matches.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 4, 2017)

Now that's a surprise


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 4, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Now that's a surprise
		
Click to expand...

And again, Ireland better buck up if they are going to do anything this year.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 4, 2017)

woopee woo.

......and now over to John Inverdale to tell us how bad Scotland were.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 4, 2017)

Fantastic first half from Scotland and super lineout move for the one try


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow, just flicked over from the footy and caught the last of the first half seeing Scotland get the try, hope they can keep the energy levels going, could be a very different second half though  &#129300;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 4, 2017)

Fish said:



			Wow, just flicked over from the footy and caught the last of the first half seeing Scotland get the try, hope they can keep the energy levels going, could be a very different second half though  &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Better scrum against better backs, it's gonna be interesting.
Scotland's tackling has been superb.


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2017)

What a great game, best I've seen Scotland play for many a year.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 4, 2017)

The backs won........fan dabby dozee

Inverdale gutted.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 4, 2017)

An awesome performance from Scotland and finished off the game in a style they've been able to do in other games


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2017)

Bloody norah - that was great - but bloody norah...!

Whoo hoo - winning first game in 6 nations - that's nice


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 4, 2017)

England v France.........so boring I am struggling to stay awake.
Neither side able to score a try in 40 minutes


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2017)

nearly as boring as your anti England posts eh Doon


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 4, 2017)

fundy said:



			nearly as boring as your anti England posts eh Doon
		
Click to expand...

Sorry that was anti French.
Never mind another 40 mins for both teams to try to score a try.

Seems like no one explained the new bonus point scoring.


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			England v France.........so boring I am struggling to stay awake.
Neither side able to score a try in 40 minutes
		
Click to expand...

I turned over after 30 minutes, after watching the game before it was like pulling teethe, far more gripping stuff on Pointless &#128540;


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 4, 2017)

Fish said:



			I turned over after 30 minutes, after watching the game before it was like pulling teethe, far more gripping stuff on Pointless &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Missed the best part then. But I guess that the way England have been playing these days.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 4, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sorry that was anti French.
Never mind another 40 mins for both teams to try to score a try.

Seems like no one explained the new bonus point scoring.
		
Click to expand...

Stop backtracking you know it was anti English.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sorry that was anti French.
Never mind another 40 mins for both teams to try to score a try.

Seems like no one explained the new bonus point scoring.
		
Click to expand...

If you win all five games by a point then the bonus points are irrelevant :thup:

But well done for not mentioning Inverdale


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 4, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			England v France.........so boring I am struggling to stay awake.
Neither side able to score a try in 40 minutes
		
Click to expand...

A very poor game with loads of handling errors. BTW, not in the least bit anti English. Think SR is getting paranoid...


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 4, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			A very poor game with loads of handling errors. BTW, not in the least bit anti English. Think SR is getting paranoid...
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, I am suffering from a form called 'Doomophobia'   or that's what the voices are telling me.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 4, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Absolutely, I am suffering from a form called 'Doomophobia'   or that's what the voices are telling me.
		
Click to expand...

"He's behind you...."


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 4, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			"He's behind you...."
		
Click to expand...

who said that?


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you win all five games by a point then the bonus points are irrelevant :thup:

But well done for not mentioning Inverdale
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure? If a team wins 4 games with 4 tries in each they would have 20 points then if they garner another bonus point in the game they've lost to the team that has won 5 games but with no bonus points the first team win the Championship by virtue of having 21 points to 20 do they not?Or have I got it wrong ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			Are you sure? If a team wins 4 games with 4 tries in each they would have 20 points then if they garner another bonus point in the game they've lost to the team that has won 5 games but with no bonus points the first team win the Championship by virtue of having 21 points to 20 do they not?Or have I got it wrong ?
		
Click to expand...

If you win the Grand Slam you get bonus points as well - to ensure that the team winning the Grand Slam still wins the championship


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you win the Grand Slam you get bonus points as well - to ensure that the team winning the Grand Slam still wins the championship
		
Click to expand...

So bonus points are relevant then ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			So bonus points are relevant then ?
		
Click to expand...

Only if you don't win all 5 games - win the Grand Slam then the bonus points for extra tries etc doesn't matter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2017)

A grinding win for England. Not pretty but functional and it's the result that counts. Good result for the Scots although it was a bit squeaky bum at the end


----------



## Val (Feb 5, 2017)

Just sobered up, what a day, what a result.

NEXT


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 5, 2017)

Val said:



			Just sobered up, what a day, what a result.

NEXT
		
Click to expand...

Good finish Scotland, well done :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 5, 2017)

Val said:



			Just sobered up, what a day, what a result.

NEXT
		
Click to expand...

Hardly surprising, great match, great win and the Irish fans are the most gracious in defeat. Remember when Tigers beat Munster IN the Heineken cup final. Irish lads were buying beers for Tigers fans all night


----------



## IanM (Feb 5, 2017)

My Scottish golf buddy had a hefty Franco/Scottish double yesterday that looked good late into the afternoon!  Decent price too.... 

all sorts of promises being make about treating us all to a boozy night out...shame ... short of!

Forza Italia anyone


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 5, 2017)

Good win for Wales but the Italians are improving into a credible team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2017)

Really sad news 

Joost van der Westhuizen passed away today just aged 45 - been suffering from motor neurone disease for 6 years

Best scrum half I have ever seen - amazing player


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 11, 2017)

Cracking first half.
Wales look pretty sharp.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2017)

Great Wales performance so far. They look sharper than England and we're waiting for something to happen. Time running out


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2017)

Fantastic game. Good win in the end for England.


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2017)

Good win but suicidal by Wales


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2017)

Lucky win for England in my opinion. Wales hard work undone with a moment of madness.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 11, 2017)

That last England try was a carbon copy of the Italy try against Scotland at Murrayfield.
The Welsh will remind Biggar[?] of that kick for the rest of his life.
Well played England. I think their strong pack will be too much for Scotland to cope with.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 11, 2017)

Great game of rugby.

It really does baffle me that someone thinks England were lucky.

Imo Wales played very well and that kick obviously cost them however going to the MS and holding Wales so close allowing us to win was because we played well also.


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2017)

massive impact from the bench yet again for England, partly from refusing to pick the best players in some positions. How Hartley gets the number 2 shirt every week I still dont understand (Jones has made his bed and is lying in it!), Brown another massively fortunate to appear to be an automatic selection.

Couple of absentees very visible too, especially Billy V, back row still the weakest area for England and very telling in the turnover stats. 

On the plus side thought Launchbury was utterly outstanding, huge workrate, we really arent short of second row options (have 4 or 5 that you would be more than happy wearing the shirt)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2017)

16 in a row and a great battling win against Wales in their own backyard - England doing well despite missing some big players 

Think time for Itodje to go back into the 2nd row and start with Haskell.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2017)

fundy said:



			massive impact from the bench yet again for England, partly from refusing to pick the best players in some positions. 

Couple of absentees very visible too, especially Billy V, back row still the weakest area for England and very telling in the turnover stats.
		
Click to expand...

The bench was definitely a big factor and it's certainly an area England have a huge advantage in over the other Northern hemishphere sides. The absences are notable


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2017)

Watched the game in a pub for a change. Great fun, big roar with the final try, a proper, raw pace wingers try. Could have gone either way but the fact that England keep winning tight matches says something about the team.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 11, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Watched the game in a pub for a change. Great fun, big roar with the final try, a proper, raw pace wingers try. Could have gone either way but the fact that England keep winning tight matches says something about the team.
		
Click to expand...

Jonathon Davis will be very embarrassed about not finding touch with that kick! Probably one of the few blatant errors in a really, really good match! Great battle - and what the 6-Nations is all about!


----------



## IanM (Feb 11, 2017)

A delighted Englishman who lives in Wales....they'll be a miserable lot at the golf club in the morning!


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2017)

Not lucky, a well deserved win by England. England do have a suspect back row currently through injury but huge performances by others are masking that. Definitely favourites for the 6N currently.

Massive statement from the Irish also yesterday. Scotland over in France today, it would be a bit special coming back from Paris with a win.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2017)

Val said:



			Not lucky, a well deserved win by England. England do have a suspect back row currently through injury but huge performances by others are masking that. Definitely favourites for the 6N currently.

Massive statement from the Irish also yesterday. Scotland over in France today, it would be a bit special coming back from Paris with a win.
		
Click to expand...

Suspect back row? So much was made pre game of the difference in test expierience between the 2 back rows, but I think you would be hard pressed to tell the difference on the pitch. Looking at the age of those English back row forwards yesterday and considering those who weren't on the pitch I would be worrying about how good and dominant they may become. 
The English squad is looking immense with it's quality and depth and all so young too.


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Suspect back row? *So much was made pre game of the difference in test expierience between the 2 back rows, but I think you would be hard pressed to tell the difference on the pitch*. Looking at the age of those English back row forwards yesterday and considering those who weren't on the pitch I would be worrying about how good and dominant they may become. 
The English squad is looking immense with it's quality and depth and all so young too.
		
Click to expand...

You watched a different game to me then and its blatantly clear in the turnover stats too


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Suspect back row? So much was made pre game of the difference in test expierience between the 2 back rows, but I think you would be hard pressed to tell the difference on the pitch. Looking at the age of those English back row forwards yesterday and considering those who weren't on the pitch I would be worrying about how good and dominant they may become. 
The English squad is looking immense with it's quality and depth and all so young too.
		
Click to expand...

When you play a second row at 6 that would suggest the depth is not there currently, mainly due to injury. They played out their skin yesterday and thoroughly deserved to win. Having Haskell back is a huge bonus for England as Itoje is much more effective in the second row than he is at 6.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2017)

Val said:



			When you play a second row at 6 that would suggest the depth is not there currently, mainly due to injury. They played out their skin yesterday and thoroughly deserved to win. Having Haskell back is a huge bonus for England as Itoje is much more effective in the second row than he is at 6.
		
Click to expand...


Eddie Jones has already said he sees Itoje as  a flanker, and why not use his versatility. We play a fly half at centre, a centre on the wing so in some ways having players that are versatile and able to fulfil more than one role is good.


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Eddie Jones has already said he sees Itoje as  a flanker, and why not use his versatility. We play a fly half at centre, a centre on the wing so in some ways having players that are versatile and able to fulfil more than one role is good.
		
Click to expand...

Versatility is good I agree but Itoje wasn't that great at 6, but I get needs must. I also believe if England had better centres, Farrell (who does a great job at 12) would start at 10 and Ford would drop to the bench.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2017)

Val said:



			Versatility is good I agree but Itoje wasn't that great at 6, but I get needs must. I also believe if England had better centres, Farrell (who does a great job at 12) would start at 10 and Ford would drop to the bench.
		
Click to expand...

I think Ford is a better fly half than Farrell. The whole centre thing is slightly easier with Touilangi being out injured again.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 12, 2017)

I thought the French ref was brilliant yesterday, he really let the game flow and was more or less 'invisible'.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_cEebAlirk

Come on lads!!  Do this one for Roy...

Singing FoS loud and proud in my back room 

Just as well Mrs Hogie is out as she thinks it stupid when I do that - but she smiles...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 12, 2017)

They may be able to play, but The Scotland team can't sing for toffee.

Flat, like their back row &#128514;&#129315;&#128526;


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I thought the French ref was brilliant yesterday, he really let the game flow and was more or less 'invisible'.
		
Click to expand...

Except you expect constant pnishment of high tackles across the board.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2017)

Hoggie !!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2017)

French knock-on in front of posts before they scored.  Should have just been a pen.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2017)

Why the heck are the Scots in their "home" kit, they are away.....?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 12, 2017)

Because it's rugby not footballoo:

Gutsy first half for the Scots.......hope the French big guys run oot of puff 2nd half otherwise we're toast.


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I think Ford is a better fly half than Farrell. The whole centre thing is slightly easier with Touilangi being out injured again.
		
Click to expand...

No chance, Farrell is probably the best 10 in the NH.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Because it's rugby not footballoo:

Gutsy first half for the Scots.......hope the French big guys run oot of puff 2nd half otherwise we're toast.
		
Click to expand...


But the French are in their "away" shirts.....
Could it be the Scots are either too tight to have a second kit, or too arrogant?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2017)

Val said:



			No chance, Farrell is probably the best 10 in the NH.
		
Click to expand...


So why play him at centre them? We have plenty of centre coverage, Daly for example out on the wing yesterday....


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So why play him at centre them? We have plenty of centre coverage, Daly for example out on the wing yesterday....
		
Click to expand...

Because he's better at centre than the others England have possibly plus Ford is handy as well.

If Tuilagi was fit I suspect Ford would be benched

Does Daly not play wing for Wasps?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2017)

Val said:



			Because he's better at centre than the others England have possibly plus Ford is handy as well.

If Tuilagi was fit I suspect Ford would be benched

Does Daly not play wing for Wasps?
		
Click to expand...



Center. I would love to see Toulagi and Teo together


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 12, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But the French are in their "away" shirts.....
Could it be the Scots are either too tight to have a second kit, or too arrogant?

Click to expand...

Because in Rugby if there is a colour clash the Home team change


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 12, 2017)

C,mon you jocks, nice bounce but good try, not often you see a kick like that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 12, 2017)

I only saw the last half hour of the second half but Scotland never threatened. I presume they were better in the first half. You couldn't argue with the result based on what I saw.


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I only saw the last half hour of the second half but Scotland never threatened. I presume they were better in the first half. You couldn't argue with the result based on what I saw.
		
Click to expand...

We had a steady if unspectacular first half but 2 bad decisions second half ultimately cost us, the penalty reversal for Ali Prices brain fart and also the carry on with the ball falling off the kicking tee.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 12, 2017)

Great effort from Scotland, well played France good fighting finish.
The trouble for Scotland now is that with our squad is so thin and what looks like  six of our best players now injured we are basically...basically... erm.....can't quite put my finger on the word I want there.


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Great effort from Scotland, well played France good fighting finish.
The trouble for Scotland now is that with our squad is so thin and what looks like  six of our best players now injured we are basically...basically... erm.....can't quite put my finger on the word I want there.
		
Click to expand...

What 6 players?

Barclay and Hardie are HIA, they'll do return to play protocols and should be back for the Wales game. As for Laidlaw, we'll see what the medical news brings. I believe Wilson had a minor injury and will also be available for the Wales game.

That's about it injury wise.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 12, 2017)

Val said:



			What 6 players?

Barclay and Hardie are HIA, they'll do return to play protocols and should be back for the Wales game. As for Laidlaw, we'll see what the medical news brings. I believe Wilson had a minor injury and will also be available for the Wales game.

That's about it injury wise.
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking full Scotland squad, assume you are thinking 6 nations quad.


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I'm thinking full Scotland squad, assume you are thinking 6 nations quad.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, Neil and Dickinson a big loss to be fair, had they been available our scrum may have faired better today. Both have been unavailable for that long I'd forgotten about them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2017)

Disappointed but no complaints.  We could easy have won that - though not easily ...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2017)

Val said:



			What 6 players?

Barclay and Hardie are HIA, they'll do return to play protocols and should be back for the Wales game. As for Laidlaw, we'll see what the medical news brings. I believe Wilson had a minor injury and will also be available for the Wales game.

That's about it injury wise.
		
Click to expand...


BUt if found to have suffered head trauma/concussion then they might not even be eligible for the England game.


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			BUt if found to have suffered head trauma/concussion then they might not even be eligible for the England game.
		
Click to expand...

All true granted, it wouldn't surprise me if Hardie was concussed today.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2017)

Val said:



			All true granted, it wouldn't surprise me if Hardie was concussed today.
		
Click to expand...

He did rather look away with the fairies as he was helped up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2017)

This is where England have such an advantage. Their bench is so much stronger than any other six nation side then can cope with injuries far easier


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 15, 2017)

Laidlaw out for the rest of the six nations

We will miss his kicking but Price is quicker and less predictable.
We are quite strong in half backs but decent props and flankers are thin on the ground.


----------



## Val (Feb 15, 2017)

Our biggest concern right now is who replaces Dunbar if he doesn't come through the return to play protocols in time


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 25, 2017)

Fantastic game and well deserved win for Scotland, great defence and took chances when they came


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2017)

Stunning 2nd half from Scotland, if they could find a scrummage that goes forward they'd be one helluva side. Thought Watson was superb yet again


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 25, 2017)

Good to see Scotland playing so well.  Great Captain debut for Barclay.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 25, 2017)

Next please..........

From a nation with TWO professional rugby teams that was brilliant.
After 60 minutes and replacement time I thought we were toast.


----------



## DCB (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow ! What a game. 

This is some Squad that Vern Cotter has assembled. Playing great rugby this season, at long last


----------



## Val (Feb 25, 2017)

That was pleasin., Still plenty boozing to be done today. 

Triple crown?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 25, 2017)

DCB said:



			Wow ! What a game. 

This is some Squad that Vern Cotter has assembled. Playing great rugby this season, at long last 

Click to expand...

Vern should get an Hon Knighthood INVHO
[Not that I believe in the honours system ]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Vern should get an Hon Knighthood INVHO
[Not that I believe in the honours system ]
		
Click to expand...

A knighthood for what exactly ?

Excellent second half from Scotland. 

Hopefully Gatland in the crowd will finally see that he can't have a Lions Squad full of Welshman


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 25, 2017)

Val said:



			That was pleasin., Still plenty boozing to be done today. 

Triple crown?
		
Click to expand...

Nah!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 25, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A knighthood for what exactly ?
		
Click to expand...

Services to playing rugby the way it should be played. [of course]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Services to playing rugby the way it should be played. [of course]
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you are too obvious - is there somewhere written down which states "the way it should be played"


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

Val said:



			That was pleasin., Still plenty boozing to be done today.
		
Click to expand...

and food &#127869;&#127828;&#127866; 

&#128521;


----------



## Snelly (Feb 25, 2017)

Delighted to see Scotland win.  

Wales' Webb is the worst kind of scrum half, always chirping, disrespectful to the officials and he spends way too much time on his hair.  He should be a footballer, not a rugby player.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2017)

Snelly said:



			Delighted to see Scotland win.  

Wales' Webb is the worst kind of scrum half, always chirping, disrespectful to the officials and he spends way too much time on his hair.  He should be a footballer, not a rugby player.
		
Click to expand...

He has taken over from Phillips perfectly in that respect :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 25, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sometimes you are too obvious - is there somewhere written down which states "the way it should be played"
		
Click to expand...

Try 'entertaining'.

I find it a bit ironic that Scotland are playing like the French used to play before they became 'boring'.
I think the French fans are a bit like the Scots fans, and like the Welsh fans used to be......better to try and win a game than try not to lose one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2017)

Very good game and Scotland were fantastic in the second half. Even better when you consider who was missing through injury. Not sure about the Welsh. Are they a team in decline or just having a few bad games and not getting the bounce of the ball


----------



## IanM (Feb 25, 2017)

Blimey...they've cancelled the Winter League tomorrow at 7pm tonight...... blaming the forecast of heavy overnight rain.

......Wales lose a game, whole place goes into mourning


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2017)

Scotland now up to 5th in the world rankings


----------



## turkish (Feb 26, 2017)

Italians kicking woeful


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 26, 2017)

Referee explaining the rules of the game to the England captain.......priceless


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 26, 2017)

England are making hard work of what should be a relatively easy game.


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			England are making hard work of what should be a relatively easy game.
		
Click to expand...

It's not over by a long shot, I still fancy England will push on and win comfortably


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 26, 2017)

Well played Italy, and o'Shea, that was an 'interesting'40 mins.


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2017)

Val said:



			It's not over by a long shot, I still fancy England will push on and win comfortably
		
Click to expand...

1/200 shots have become 1/20 shots. Betting markets still think its a done deal. England need to work it out though as the gameplan is being badly exposed and they look exceptionally short of ideas so far. Losing the breakdown yet again and defense as bad as ive seen it for quite a long while


----------



## Lump (Feb 26, 2017)

fundy said:



			1/200 shots have become 1/20 shots. Betting markets still think its a done deal. England need to work it out though as the gameplan is being badly exposed and they look exceptionally short of ideas so far. Losing the breakdown yet again and defence as bad as ive seen it for quite a long while
		
Click to expand...

I don't think England are playing badly, just the Italian's have pulled a blinder in not contesting in the breakdowns. Its bedlam, England need to come up with a plan ASAP to combat it.


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2017)

Lump said:



			I don't think England are playing badly, just the Italian's have pulled a blinder in not contesting in the breakdowns. Its bedlam, England need to come up with a plan ASAP to combat it.
		
Click to expand...

its not difficult, if they arent committing players to the ruck then you just pick and go and make them constantly make one off tackles around the fringes, just keep going through the middle of where the ruck should be, the inability to a) know the rules and b) think on their feet is pretty embarrassing


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 26, 2017)

At moments like this we really miss Bill McLaren.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 26, 2017)

its a different England team in the second half .Jones must have given them a rocket at half time.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 26, 2017)

I can already hear the deflated sighs from the ABE group...


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2017)

at least they worked it out at half time


----------



## Lump (Feb 26, 2017)

fundy said:



			its not difficult, if they aren't committing players to the ruck then you just pick and go and make them constantly make one off tackles around the fringes, just keep going through the middle of where the ruck should be, the inability to a) know the rules and b) think on their feet is pretty embarrassing
		
Click to expand...

Outside looking in, it always easy to call. 
Its now been proven, England have come out with a plan to fight against it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 26, 2017)

English Brawn v Scottish Brain next up........looking forward to that.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 26, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			English Brawn v Scottish Brain next up........looking forward to that.
		
Click to expand...

.

 you might be looking forward to it ,but.......you certainly wont want to remember it :rofl:


----------



## Lump (Feb 26, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			English Brawn v Scottish Brain next up........looking forward to that.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be a great match. Be very tight, as both teams are starting to find real form.


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			.

 you might be looking forward to it ,but.......you certainly wont want to remember it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We'll see


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2017)

Lump said:



			It'll be a great match. Be very tight, as both teams are starting to find real form.
		
Click to expand...

I hope so, if Scotland can show the form they did against Ireland then we'll have a chance. Englands amazing run has to end at some point so why not against Scotland


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			.

 you might be looking forward to it ,but.......you certainly wont want to remember it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be so cocky just yet - it will be a test, potential to be a great match


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 26, 2017)

Val said:



			I hope so, if Scotland can show the form they did against Ireland then we'll have a chance. Englands amazing run has to end at some point so why not against Scotland 

Click to expand...

Quite likely. I've been unimpressed with all of England's performances in the 6N this year.


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Quite likely. I've been unimpressed with all of England's performances in the 6N this year.
		
Click to expand...

They certainly weren't at their best for a lot of the game today


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 26, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Quite likely. I've been unimpressed with all of England's performances in the 6N this year.
		
Click to expand...


Although I care little for EJ he does appear to have the magic touch seeing England pulling the proverbial rabbit out of the hat against the odds...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2017)

A functional England performance that got the job done without ever setting the pulse racing


----------



## User20205 (Feb 26, 2017)

Val said:



			I hope so, if Scotland can show the form they did against Ireland then we'll have a chance. Englands amazing run has to end at some point so why not against Scotland 

Click to expand...

Just watching it now on catch up. It seemed like a functional performance against a team intent on spoiling and damage limitation. They worked it out eventually. The Scots have been the story of the tournament so far but if I was them I'd be worried come scrum time & the Scottish pack to me seems busy but underpowered. 

Wales maybe should have won yesterday?


----------



## Snelly (Feb 26, 2017)

I think England have been a little complacent so far and not really hit top gear.   They keep getting the right results but it hasn't been without problems. 

That said, I think that they have a superb front five and some really classy players who haven't really shown what they are capable of yet.   

My view on the Scotland game is that it could be more of the same and if so, I can imagine a Scotland win for sure.  

Another realistic possibility though, is that they will properly click and dish out a real hammering.  I get the feeling they are due a really good game and will go into the next match focused and ready to do the business.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 26, 2017)

England havent been anywhere near as good as they can be, the Scots have been playing out of their skin. You have to think England will switch on very soon and do some real score damage.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 26, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			England havent been anywhere near as good as they can be, the Scots have been playing out of their skin. You have to think England will switch on very soon and do some real score damage.
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it will be in the next game. Much as Doons anti English diatribe deserves it. The scots have a decent team spirit, teams with that rarely get a gubbing. 
Twickers is the graveyard of Scottish dreams. I'd expect that to continue but it could be close


----------



## GB72 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hoping for a strong England performance against the Scots. Then again, so far England have played 3 teams who have played almost as well as they can with all 3 opposition performances being head and shoulders above how they have played in any other match and England have still come out on top. In an ideal world we beat the Scots, Wales restore some pride by beating the Irish and the championship is over before we go to Dublin


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 26, 2017)

I think England are being very underestimated here.  In most games they have been down on the score at half time but their strength and brutality shows well as the game progresses.  I still think they have a very good chance of the Slam.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 26, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			I think England are being very underestimated here.  In most games they have been down on the score at half time but their strength and brutality shows well as the game progresses.  I still think they have a very good chance of the Slam.
		
Click to expand...


Agreed. I haven't seen an England team with that much grit and determination for a very long time. EJ is doing wonders, and everyone else should be worried.


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2017)

therod said:



			Just watching it now on catch up. It seemed like a functional performance against a team intent on spoiling and damage limitation. They worked it out eventually. The Scots have been the story of the tournament so far but if I was them I'd be worried come scrum time & the Scottish pack to me seems busy but underpowered. 

Wales maybe should have won yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

Should have won? Based on what? They scored zero points in the second half.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 26, 2017)

Val said:



			Should have won? Based on what? They scored zero points in the second half.
		
Click to expand...

AWJ refusing points @ 16-13. Different game if 1/2 penny kicks that.

Should of/could of


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			I think England are being very underestimated here.  In most games they have been down on the score at half time but their strength and brutality shows well as the game progresses.  I still think they have a very good chance of the Slam.
		
Click to expand...

I think Ireland will stop them


----------



## User20205 (Feb 26, 2017)

Val said:



			I think Ireland will stop them
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Ireland may be out of sight before England start playing


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2017)

therod said:



			AWJ refusing points @ 16-13. Different game if 1/2 penny kicks that.
		
Click to expand...

But they called the play the thought would bring rewards and it didn't. Dead easy to say ifs and buts afterwards. The better team won yesterday.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 26, 2017)

Val said:



			But they called the play the thought would bring rewards and it didn't. Dead easy to say ifs and buts afterwards. The better team won yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Don't disagree, Wales were poor vs how they were v England. If I was Welsh it would irritate me that the only game they get up for is the England one 
Should have read 'could' have. Scots deserved it, but AWJ may have played himself out of lions captaincy by repeatedly refusing kicks in last 2 games & chucking his kicker under the bus in the press conference


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 26, 2017)

Val said:



			I think Ireland will stop them
		
Click to expand...

Cant see it myself.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 27, 2017)

Scotland at Twickenham have a 1 in 20 chance of winning imo. Been a decent 6 nations already for us with 2 wins and a better looking side but take Hogg out and we're pretty ordinary. Hopefully 3 or 4 wins by the end but England away is too big an ask.

Will compete for 50-60 minutes then get get overcome by tiredness and the bigger English pack will steamroller us.


----------



## Val (Feb 27, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Scotland at Twickenham have a 1 in 20 chance of winning imo. Been a decent 6 nations already for us with 2 wins and a better looking side but *take Hogg out and we're pretty ordinary*. Hopefully 3 or 4 wins by the end but England away is too big an ask.

Will compete for 50-60 minutes then get get overcome by tiredness and the bigger English pack will steamroller us.
		
Click to expand...

Nonsense, Hogg is a big part of our game but we are way more than a Stuart Hogg show hence why he wasn't mentioned in despatches as a potential MOTM at the weekend.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 27, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Scotland at Twickenham have a 1 in 20 chance of winning imo. Been a decent 6 nations already for us with 2 wins and a better looking side but take Hogg out and we're pretty ordinary. Hopefully 3 or 4 wins by the end but England away is too big an ask.

Will compete for 50-60 minutes then get get overcome by tiredness and the bigger English pack will steamroller us.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, England pack too brawny for Scotland, after 60 minutes when the strength of the squad is crucial will be a huge ask.
Our only hope is to have a big enough lead in the first hour.
Mind you the [semi] reserve Scots pack were superb against the Welsh especially the two props. When you look at the Welsh back five you just think, how in the hell did we beat then.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 27, 2017)

fundy said:



			its not difficult, if they arent committing players to the ruck then you just pick and go and make them constantly make one off tackles around the fringes, just keep going through the middle of where the ruck should be, the inability to a) know the rules and b) think on their feet is pretty embarrassing
		
Click to expand...


Wasn't this just awesome? What a fantastic plan! use the stupidity of the rules to confuse the thicko English. I'd do this every time from now on. They then have only one option. Just try to strip the ball on each tackle. This has been coming a long time!!!!


----------



## Val (Feb 27, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I agree, England pack too brawny for Scotland, after 60 minutes when the strength of the squad is crucial will be a huge ask.
Our only hope is to have a big enough lead in the first hour.
Mind you the [semi] reserve Scots pack were superb against the Welsh especially the two props. *When you look at the Welsh back five you just think, how in the hell did we beat then.*

Click to expand...

There are only 2 players in that Welsh back 5 that would have made our team, Webb and Williams. That said, Davies is a smashing outside centre and the only thing that would maybe have him ahead of Huw Jones is experience. The rest are no better than what we have at our disposal IMO.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 27, 2017)

Val said:



			Nonsense, Hogg is a big part of our game but we are way more than a Stuart Hogg show hence why he wasn't mentioned in despatches as a potential MOTM at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you're right but I can't see a result at Twickenham. Hogg distracts and occupies opposition players through reputation which allows others in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2017)

As much as the result was great and the second half thrilling - my expectations of Scotland in front of the swinging chariot crew are pretty low (sorry).  Just hoping we can do a Ben Hur (that well know Scottish mountain) on them so they have to be carried home in that bust chariot.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2017)

Scotland Forever!


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 27, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



View attachment 22034


Scotland Forever!
		
Click to expand...

The Scots Greys at Waterloo.  We know what happened to them though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			The Scots Greys at Waterloo.  We know what happened to them though.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - they suffered very heavy casualties for their bravery in responding to a fierce French assault (bit like two weeks ago then) that threatened to overwhelm Wellington's infantry, their action is considered by some to be the turning point in the battle.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 27, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed - they suffered very heavy casualties for their bravery in responding to a fierce French assault (bit like two weeks ago then) that threatened to overwhelm Wellington's infantry, their action is considered by some to be the turning point in the battle.
		
Click to expand...

Stemmed the flow in defense then went on to win the battle if I remember correctly from @1963
Probably chopped up a few of their own retreating infantry to 'steady the troops'.

Maybees a few English yellow/red cards at Twickers will help that case.


----------



## Val (Mar 10, 2017)

Brutal test tonight, a Wales win sets tomorrow up very nicely for England v Scotland. England win tomorrow and it's job done with a game spare I reckon


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2017)

There will be sore bodies in Cardiff tonight. Brutal.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



View attachment 22034


Scotland Forever!
		
Click to expand...

Come on lads - get tore into them.  This time out our chance is at least not unrealistic - and that's a start.


----------



## Val (Mar 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Come on lads - get tore into them.  This time out our chance is at least not unrealistic - and that's a start.
		
Click to expand...

We won't have a better chance


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 11, 2017)

Val said:



			We won't have a better chance
		
Click to expand...

Even with all your injuries?
Think it will be tough game all round, England by 10.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 11, 2017)

It might be the head ruling the heart, but I reckon Scotland have a great chance, and are cracking value at 9/2.

england have been poor in all 3 games despite w inning them. Scotland have got great attacking options and defend for their lifes when they are under pressure. I forecast a historic win.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 11, 2017)

Will all be decided up front, if Scotland aren't allowed to  cheat at scrum time.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 11, 2017)

Scotland win. England have been poor, slow and without flair.

Is the record of x wins on the bounce becoming a millstone? They appear to be almost playing with a mindset of don't lose rather than one of go out and win.


----------



## IanM (Mar 11, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Scotland win. England have been poor, slow and without flair.

Is the record of x wins on the bounce becoming a millstone? They appear to be almost playing with a mindset of don't lose rather than one of go out and win.
		
Click to expand...

Slow and without flair, but won all the games... what does that say about the other Teams then?

Spent the week in Southampton.  No one even knows there is rugby happening.  Got back to Wales last night, the natives are going mental.... and that was 3 hours before kick off!

Scotland have a good record of upsets against England - will be a good game this afternoon


----------



## Val (Mar 11, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Will all be decided up front, if Scotland aren't allowed to  cheat at scrum time.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hope it's a good a game as last night and the best team wins :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 11, 2017)

I Hope Cotton rings Eddie Jones to check which way he wants the game played today , dont wana have to be refunding ticket prices again ..:lol:


----------



## Crocodile JD (Mar 11, 2017)

:rofl:


----------



## GB72 (Mar 11, 2017)

If the injury to Farrell keeps him out then it could be a benefit. Put daily at 12 and may on the wing and that would add a bit more flair.

The bench will be the difference. England can bring on a full set of subs who arguably are as good, and in some cases better, than the starters


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 11, 2017)

Wales were immense yesterday...

Well, that's what my sheep botherin' mate has been telling me this morning...
And, who am I to deny them their moment of glory..

Reckon they'll all be part of team ABE come this afternoon though ...


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 11, 2017)

GB72 said:



			If the injury to Farrell keeps him out then it could be a benefit. Put daily at 12 and may on the wing and that would add a bit more flair.

The bench will be the difference. England can bring on a full set of subs who arguably are as good, and in some cases better, than the starters
		
Click to expand...

..
U find it strange he has an hour to kick off to prove fitness Greg ? surely if it in that dout u replace him .. not showing too much faith in replacements at out half ? Is Farrell THAT important ? if he is its not a good thing


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2017)

Noo's the day an noo's the hour.

The thought of wee Scotland busting England's run is probably a tall ask, but, you never know.ne:

They would certainly be some dancing in the streets of Craiglang if it happened.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 11, 2017)

bladeplayer said:



			..
U find it strange he has an hour to kick off to prove fitness Greg ? surely if it in that dout u replace him .. not showing too much faith in replacements at out half ? Is Farrell THAT important ? if he is its not a good thing
		
Click to expand...

Different options, Farrell is safe, solid tackler, good kicker, Daly is more creative. Jones likes to keep people guessing, still 3.5 hours to go. Thing is, most of the replacement options do not weaken the team


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Different options, Farrell is safe, solid tackler, good kicker, Daly is more creative. Jones likes to keep people guessing, still 3.5 hours to go. Thing is, most of the replacement options do not weaken the team
		
Click to expand...

The English half backs are, IMO, the weakness in the team.
Ali Price and Fin Russell are nippy opportunists and will keep them guessing.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 11, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The English half backs are, IMO, the weakness in the team.
Ali Price and Fin Russell are nippy opportunists and will keep them guessing.
		
Click to expand...

Why not save your chat until after the game?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 11, 2017)

I think England will finally get things together and win by over 10 points.

Turn over and watch Lincoln beat Arsenal that's a good day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2017)

therod said:



			Why not save your chat until after the game?
		
Click to expand...

Don't stop Doon. It will make the after match even better &#128513;. England are very up for this. Looking good so far.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			I think England will finally get things together and win by over 10 points.

Turn over and watch Lincoln beat Arsenal that's a good day.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like you could be right , England well on top  so far


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2017)

Come on Scotland..................
Give us a game guys
&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 11, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Come on Scotland..................
Give us a game guys
&#62541;&#62541;&#62541;&#62541;&#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Now look what you've done! Don't poke the bear


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Now look what you've done! Don't poke the bear
		
Click to expand...

You were saying  &#128526;


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 11, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You were saying  &#62990;
		
Click to expand...

"I know nothing, I from Barcelona"


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2017)

How good are the England centres. Haven't seen centre play like this from England for years.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2017)

I just changed over to channel 5, but it's the same programme :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 11, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How good are the England centres. Haven't seen centre play like this from England for years.
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently eating my hat after my comments yesterday.



williamalex1 said:



			I just changed over to channel 5, but it's the same programme :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, we'll keep you up to date


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 11, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The English half backs are, IMO, the weakness in the team.
Ali Price and Fin Russell are nippy opportunists and will keep them guessing.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Homer


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 11, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Spot on Homer

Click to expand...

Its McHomer Tony


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 11, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Its McHomer Tony
		
Click to expand...


Of course it is McHobbit:thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh dear.....our B team are now forced to play players out of position.
England look superb.
Sitting behind the couch for the second half.:lol:


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 11, 2017)

Just shows how poor us Welsh were losing to Scotland. Let's hope they can get a game plan for the second half.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 11, 2017)

Perhaps not


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2017)

We want 50, we want 50 &#128540;&#128514;&#128077;


----------



## IanM (Mar 11, 2017)

Slow and sluggish eh?


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2017)

It's a bullseye &#128540;&#128077;


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Fish said:



			It's a bullseye &#128540;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Could be 60 :


----------



## Val (Mar 11, 2017)

England clinical today, best I've seen them play in many years. No complaints on the result here.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2017)

Great result, credit to Scotland , 3 tries against England at Twickenham is good going, but England just dominated today &#128526;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2017)

IanM said:



			Slow and sluggish eh?
		
Click to expand...

In fairness they were until today.........brilliant today though great to see England playing to their real potential.
Josef was on fire.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 11, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great result, credit to Scotland , 3 tries against England at Twickenham is good going, but England just dominated today &#128526;
		
Click to expand...

Ah but when you apply the Barnett formula Scotland wins!

:whoo:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 11, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ah but when you apply the Barnett formula Scotland wins!

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Surely there'll be a rerun... after all it isn't a once in a generation thing


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Surely there'll be a rerun... after all it isn't a once in a generation thing
		
Click to expand...

Careful Brian, you could be deported as well as being evicted :rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 11, 2017)

Jones now slobbering bout Ireland wanting to be party poopers & stop England gettin the record ,Eh Edward all the teams are trying to win all their games for world cup ranking points ya muppet , he starting to annoy me now , in case ya havent already guessed


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2017)

England v Ireland has the potential to be a cracking game.

Surprised that Ireland lost to wales yesterday , had them down for a win


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ah but when you apply the Barnett formula Scotland wins!

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Top post &#128588;&#128588;


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 11, 2017)

Val said:



			I hope so, if Scotland can show the form they did against Ireland then we'll have a chance. Englands amazing run has to end at some point so why not against Scotland 

Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			I think England are being very underestimated here.  In most games they have been down on the score at half time but their strength and brutality shows well as the game progresses.  I still think they have a very good chance of the Slam.
		
Click to expand...




rudebhoy said:



			It might be the head ruling the heart, but I reckon Scotland have a great chance, and are cracking value at 9/2.

england have been poor in all 3 games despite w inning them. Scotland have got great attacking options and defend for their lifes when they are under pressure. I forecast a historic win.
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Scotland win. England have been poor, slow and without flair.

Is the record of x wins on the bounce becoming a millstone? They appear to be almost playing with a mindset of don't lose rather than one of go out and win.
		
Click to expand...




Doon frae Troon said:



			The English half backs are, IMO, the weakness in the team.
Ali Price and Fin Russell are nippy opportunists and will keep them guessing.
		
Click to expand...

Now mark the rustic banger fed, the trembling field resounds his tread, clamp in his wealy neave a ball, he'll mak it whistle, then arms and legs and heads shall snead, like taps 'o' thistle.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 11, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Now mark the rustic banger fed, the trembling field resounds his tread, clamp in his wealy neave a ball, he'll mak it whistle, then arms and legs and heads shall snead, like taps 'o' thistle.  

Click to expand...

Aye, that's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## bobmac (Mar 12, 2017)

As a Scotsman living near Lincoln, yesterday was a day to forget


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 12, 2017)

Eight head injuries in two away games for Scotland


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2017)

bobmac said:



			As a Scotsman living near Lincoln, yesterday was a day to forget 

Click to expand...

As an Englishman up here my wife barred me from dancing on the front lawn immediately after the final whistle.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 12, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Eight head injuries in two away games for Scotland 

Click to expand...

.
so its true ,"put the head in Jimmy" isnt just a saying.


----------



## IanM (Mar 12, 2017)

No mention of rugby in our clubhouse today..... so I has to bring it up


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			As an Englishman up here my wife barred me from dancing on the front lawn immediately after the final whistle.
		
Click to expand...

Wives just stop being fun after a few years don't they &#128513;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2017)

Nothing like an Irish team like more than spoiling a party, and I think they'll be really fired to stop England beating the all black's record and it promises to be a cracking game. I think it'll be a stop start affair as they look to stop England moving the ball but I think (hope) England will have too much over the 80 minutes to come through, win a grand slam and claim the record


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 12, 2017)

Apparantly Nicola Sturgeon wants the game to be replayed as the Majority of scots did not want that result.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Apparantly Nicola Sturgeon wants the game to be replayed as the Majority of scots did not want that result.
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## Captainron (Mar 12, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nothing like an Irish team like more than spoiling a party, and I think they'll be really fired to stop England beating the all black's record and it promises to be a cracking game. I think it'll be a stop start affair as they look to stop England moving the ball but I think (hope) England will have too much over the 80 minutes to come through, win a grand slam and claim the record
		
Click to expand...

I would hate to see this England team eclipse the AB's record of 18 consecutive wins especially as they haven't played them and I don't think they deserve  that record. I know they can only beat what's pit I front of them and fair play to that but I hope no one gets carried away and hauls them as great. This England team is good but it's not great. 
IF they keep up this form and go on to World Cup glory in 2019 then they will deserve the same sort of respect. The AB's haven't lost a game at home since 2009!


----------



## Snelly (Mar 12, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I would hate to see this England team eclipse the AB's record of 18 consecutive wins especially as they haven't played them and I don't think they deserve  that record. I know they can only beat what's pit I front of them and fair play to that but I hope no one gets carried away and hauls them as great. This England team is good but it's not great. 
IF they keep up this form and go on to World Cup glory in 2019 then they will deserve the same sort of respect. The AB's haven't lost a game at home since 2009!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.  Seems odd to be taking about this England team as a comparable side to the AB's when their (great) run doesn't include a match against them. 


Back to yesterday though, I did think England were due a good performance and they came good.  Scotland have been decent this year and to smash them to smithereens in the way that they did was very impressive.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 12, 2017)

Snelly said:



			I agree with this.  Seems odd to be taking about this England team as a comparable side to the AB's when their (great) run doesn't include a match against them. 


Back to yesterday though, I did think England were due a good performance and they came good.  Scotland have been decent this year and to smash them to smithereens in the way that they did was very impressive.
		
Click to expand...

They were excellent against an over prepared Scotland team. Those boys seemed too caught up in the occasion. I had a bet on England winning by more than 20 points 2 weeks ago when the Scots beat Wales and they were being talked up. They were never going to beat England at Twickenham. It may have been different if Scotland had played England at home in the first round when England had a poor game and Scotland played out of their skins.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I would hate to see this England team eclipse the AB's record of 18 consecutive wins especially as they haven't played them and I don't think they deserve  that record. I know they can only beat what's pit I front of them and fair play to that but I hope no one gets carried away and hauls them as great. This England team is good but it's not great. 
IF they keep up this form and go on to World Cup glory in 2019 then they will deserve the same sort of respect. The AB's haven't lost a game at home since 2009!
		
Click to expand...

I agree and if you want this sort of record, surely you need to test yourself against all the best rugby nations and that would definitely include the all blacks. That said there was a 3-0 whitewash in Australia


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2017)

Seems to be forgotten that New Zealand did not play England in their run either but did have the benefit of a few minnows in the world cup. Don't get me wrong, New Zealand are the better team  but you can only beat who is in front of you. Pity it is a while until that match happens. In all likelihood the run will end, if not in Dublin, when we take a team lacking the lions to Argentina in the summer. 2 wins there with a weakened side would be good but difficult


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 13, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree and if you want this sort of record, surely you need to test yourself against all the best rugby nations and that would definitely include the all blacks. That said there was a 3-0 whitewash in Australia
		
Click to expand...

You cant blame England for that.   I recon that England are on the rise and moving towards becoming the top  international team, they will be will be a good match for NZ.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 13, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			You cant blame England for that.   I recon that England are on the rise and moving towards becoming the top  international team, they will be will be a good match for NZ.
		
Click to expand...

It's a game we would all love to see NOW. Not in x months. NOW! 
I wish it could just be arranged. Home and away.


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Seems to be forgotten that New Zealand did not play England in their run either but did have the benefit of a few minnows in the world cup. Don't get me wrong, New Zealand are the better team  but you can only beat who is in front of you. Pity it is a while until that match happens. In all likelihood the run will end, if not in Dublin, when we take a team lacking the lions to Argentina in the summer. 2 wins there with a weakened side would be good but difficult
		
Click to expand...

If anyone else said that I'd swear excuse's were already starting


----------



## GB72 (Mar 14, 2017)

Looking at the New Zealand Schedule in recent years, it is interesting that we have not played them since 2014 and will not be playing them again until next year. A fixture against New Zealand was a staple of the Autumn internationals until 2014 and then that simply stopped. Equally, most of the other teams have had a more recent 3 match tour of New Zealand but not England. 

To be fair to both sides, the only meaningful matches would be in a world cup as the 2 tour windows (June and November) are at such differing stages of each country's season and the teams are at such different stages of preparation that the match up is not entirely fair.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh dear - a strange and dense cloud of gloom just starting to lift - did that *really* happen?  Can't have...horrid dream - so when's the Calcutta Cup match - next weekend?  Looking forward to it.  Come on the boys!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 14, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			You cant blame England for that.   I recon that England are on the rise and moving towards becoming the top  international team, they will be will be a good match for NZ.
		
Click to expand...

Still showing far too much 'single dimension', unimaginative play at this stage! That's not to say aren't a capable side, but Italy's tactics demonstrates how narrow minded they are! Not enough 'leaders' who can think/act on the fly, so they are relying on superior fitness, which is definitely a strength, to get them through games! I'll admit to a huge amount of bias, but when it comes to 'flair', there's no-one that can touch the ABs!

The Lions tour will be 'interesting' but very often the Lions don't live up to the potential of 'Home Nation' abilities! There have been several notable 'exceptions' to that, somewhat depressing view, and that's the key to a Lions team winning in NZ! The Lions management have to make them into a proper *team* - which is actually quite a considerable challenge!


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 14, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			Still showing far too much 'single dimension', unimaginative play at this stage! That's not to say aren't a capable side, but Italy's tactics demonstrates how narrow minded they are! Not enough 'leaders' who can think/act on the fly, so they are relying on superior fitness, which is definitely a strength, to get them through games! I'll admit to a huge amount of bias, but when it comes to 'flair', there's no-one that can touch the ABs!

The Lions tour will be 'interesting' but very often the Lions don't live up to the potential of 'Home Nation' abilities! There have been several notable 'exceptions' to that, somewhat depressing view, and that's the key to a Lions team winning in NZ! The Lions management have to make them into a proper *team* - which is actually quite a considerable challenge!
		
Click to expand...

I just have to disagree.  England are just about coming together under their new coach and the game against Scotland showed they have greatly improved discipline, flair and strategy.  Some of the best ball handling I have seen from England and great attacking play.   They still have more to come in my opinion and hopefully a back to back grand slam will be a new record for them.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 16, 2017)

Good to see all the six injured Scots players are fit for the Italy game.
Quite a strong team so no excuses 
I think it will be a tough game, hope it is open because if we win with a bonus point we can still finish a very unlikely second place.


----------



## Val (Mar 16, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good to see all the six injured Scots players are fit for the Italy game.
Quite a strong team so no excuses 
I think it will be a tough game, hope it is open because if we win with a bonus point we can still finish a very unlikely second place.
		
Click to expand...

4 tries and a resounding win to get us back on track. More importantly is where we finish in the world rankings though but that will likely boil down to how other games go.

One way or another I believe we've had a successful 6 nations and the championship itself has been superb this season.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 18, 2017)

Grim stuff so far from Murrayfield, I think Hoggy will win any kicking contest.

Desperately needing 4 tries for a proper Vern send off.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2017)

You got your wish, good 4th try


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 18, 2017)

You Beuty.
Well done Vern and the team. The two 'reserve' props were fantastic especially Farguson.
Great to see Vern getting a terrific send off

PLEASE don't tell me I have to cheer on England so Scotland can finish second.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 18, 2017)

Gareth Davis losing his voice..........despite what I believe perhaps there is a God

We do miss Bill McLaren.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2017)

Is it not Jonathon Davies?

Bill Mclaren will always be missed by those who heard him. Up there with the great commentators of any sport.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2017)

France v Wales is hardly inspiring. Lots of running but no flair. If this is an audition for the Lions then not many Welsh backs will be making the trip.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 18, 2017)

Amazing finish to the Wales France match, unbelievable it went on so long


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 18, 2017)

Madness in Paris...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 18, 2017)

Come on England.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Amazing finish to the Wales France match, unbelievable it went on so long
		
Click to expand...

I'm not and never was a rugby player so can someone explain why despite consistent offending in front of the posts a penalty try was not given during those extra 20 minutes?


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 18, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not and never was a rugby player so can someone explain why despite consistent offending in front of the posts a penalty try was not given during those extra 20 minutes?
		
Click to expand...

As the ref refused to ping the French tight head he might as well have but I think he sensed some skulduggery over the head assessment fiasco.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2017)

Great finish to the tournament. Hats doffed to ireland. Well played.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2017)

Been a great Six Nations - great front Ireland today, some poor penalties given away though. Looks like bringing back big Billy was a bit too early.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 18, 2017)

Phew! Pretty average day of rugby all round. No game really got going. 

Look forward to the Lions tour now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2017)

Excellent win for Ireland and they did to England what they did to New Zealand. Simply better in all departments


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Thought England quite frankly were Rammel and got what they deserved.. Nowt. Looked like the England of old, ponderous.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Thought England quite frankly were Rammel and got what they deserved.. Nowt. Looked like the England of old, ponderous.
		
Click to expand...

They did look ponderous but I actually thought a lot of that was down to the way Ireland played. If anything it highlighted that perhaps we're not as good as the media has hyped us and that if teams use the tactics Ireland did today we don't have a plan B or the players to deal with it.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 18, 2017)

Been coming for a while for that England team i think guys , just they have had stronger panel than most and finished teams off in second half , Ireland missing a good few so good to see we have reserves 

Im delighted we won  for Eddie Jones . Dylan Hartley & ye man brown at full back ... 

End of the day England are champions Ireland are not , winning titles far more important than winning individual games


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2017)

bladeplayer said:



			Been coming for a while for that England team i think guys , just they have had stronger panel than most and finished teams off in second half , Ireland missing a good few so good to see we have reserves 

Im delighted we won  for Eddie Jones . Dylan Hartley & ye man brown at full back ... 

End of the day England are champions Ireland are not , winning titles far more important than winning individual games
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to Ireland, got it spot on tactics wise and lasted 80 minutes which other sides havent done, only negative was the constant bleating to the ref and looking for too much protection for Sexton (who i rate highly)

Think Hartley and Brown are both hugely fortunate to be in the side currently, hard to argue either are the best in their position currently but definitely a case of the face fitting (dont know how esp in hartleys case!)

2 biggest handicaps for England are the breakdown (mainly caused by the make up of their back row and the lack of a proper 7 and a second row at 6, plus a half fit 8 today!) and the attacking approach with ball in hand (still dont think ford and farrell works against the better sides and far too many times were very flat and stationary with attacking ball as well as very indecisive)

That said its been a positive championship and there is a very strong base to build upon, just be nice to see some risks taken to give us a genuine shot at the next World Cup rather being certainties to make the last 8 or 4 but with little chance of actually winning it

Gonna be a lot of competition for places on the Lions tour and could be 3 stunning test matches


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They did look ponderous but I actually thought a lot of that was down to the way Ireland played. If anything it highlighted that perhaps we're not as good as the media has hyped us and that if teams use the tactics Ireland did today we don't have a plan B or the players to deal with it.
		
Click to expand...

What a load of tosh. We have played through the forwards and the backs, already won the championship and lost away to Ireland who are an equally good team. We have won the 6 nations 2 years on the trot and won 18 matches in a row but that is, apparently, without the players or a plan B. Ireland win today and all praise to them and that is a team that beat the all blacks and we beat at home last year. The 6 Nations is great because any team can win on any day.


----------



## TomTom (Mar 18, 2017)

fundy said:



			Fair play to Ireland, got it spot on tactics wise and lasted 80 minutes which other sides havent done, only negative was the constant bleating to the ref and looking for too much protection for Sexton (who i rate highly)

Think Hartley and Brown are both hugely fortunate to be in the side currently, hard to argue either are the best in their position currently but definitely a case of the face fitting (dont know how esp in hartleys case!)

2 biggest handicaps for England are the breakdown (mainly caused by the make up of their back row and the lack of a proper 7 and a second row at 6, plus a half fit 8 today!) and the attacking approach with ball in hand (still dont think ford and farrell works against the better sides and far too many times were very flat and stationary with attacking ball as well as very indecisive)

That said its been a positive championship and there is a very strong base to build upon, just be nice to see some risks taken to give us a genuine shot at the next World Cup rather being certainties to make the last 8 or 4 but with little chance of actually winning it

Gonna be a lot of competition for places on the Lions tour and could be 3 stunning test matches
		
Click to expand...

No idea what you are saying but I think England won the comp!


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2017)

Great 6 Nations especially from a Scottish perspective despite finishing 4th it's great to get 3 wins and now have 5 on the bounce at home. Our next step has to be winning on the road. Next year will be tough to follow this with a new coach but the signs are good.

Thanks big Vern, you've done a great job with our boys and hopefully Toonie can push us on.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hope it keeps developing without Vern. 6 Nations is at its best when all of the teams are competitive and the top 5 have proven that anyone can beat anyone on a given day. Now just hoping for a playoff with the top team of the second tier tournament to ensure the best 6 teams are in the main event. Without it rugby will not develop in the rest of Europe.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 19, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Hope it keeps developing without Vern. 6 Nations is at its best when all of the teams are competitive and the top 5 have proven that anyone can beat anyone on a given day. Now just hoping for a playoff with the top team of the second tier tournament to ensure the best 6 teams are in the main event. Without it rugby will not develop in the rest of Europe.
		
Click to expand...

SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH
Don't mention Europe


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 19, 2017)

fundy said:



			Fair play to Ireland, got it spot on tactics wise and lasted 80 minutes which other sides havent done, only negative was the constant bleating to the ref and looking for too much protection for Sexton (who i rate highly)

Think Hartley and Brown are both hugely fortunate to be in the side currently, hard to argue either are the best in their position currently but definitely a case of the face fitting (dont know how esp in hartleys case!)

2 biggest handicaps for England are the breakdown (mainly caused by the make up of their back row and the lack of a proper 7 and a second row at 6, plus a half fit 8 today!) and the attacking approach with ball in hand (still dont think ford and farrell works against the better sides and far too many times were very flat and stationary with attacking ball as well as very indecisive)

That said its been a positive championship and there is a very strong base to build upon, just be nice to see some risks taken to give us a genuine shot at the next World Cup rather being certainties to make the last 8 or 4 but with little chance of actually winning it

Gonna be a lot of competition for places on the Lions tour and could be 3 stunning test matches
		
Click to expand...

Kind of agree about Hartley but not Brown, I think he's very good.   What infuriates me about England is the number of mindless kicks forward, especially high lobs that just give away hard won possession.   To me if you are making the long kick then make sure it goes out.


----------

